# Problemi con la grafica...

## uoslagelo

Non so se sia colpa del kernel, dei driver, del server X o di qualcos'altro. Vi spiego in breve: capita che all'avvio del sistema la risoluzione non sia quella nativa (1440x900), ma una più bassa (1024x768). Questo capita non molto di frequente, ma capita. Per riavere la risoluzione nativa devo incrociare le dita e riavviare/spegnere-riaccendere. Questo è il primo problema.

Il secondo problema è che se apro qualche programma (es libreoffice) a volte impazzisce completamente la grafica. Guardate:

http://img641.imageshack.us/i/dscn3561k.jpg/

La cosa ancora più strana è che il secondo problema si verifica solo quando non ho la risoluzione nativa (primo problema). Con la risoluzione nativa impazzisce.

Il sistema è aggiornatissimo con pochissimi pacchetti smascherati, quindi stabile.

Kernel 2.6.38 e scheda grafica ati 9000 (il modello esatto al momento non lo ricordo)

PS emerge --info e altri dump li posterò appena potrò

----------

## ago

Almeno sapere di che driver stiamo parlando :p

Cmq devi sapere che driver, kernel, e altre librerie vanno di pari passo...Con questo voglio dire precisamente che con l'ultimo driver intel non posso usare il kernel .32

hai provato ad usare un versione minore di kernel?da quel che ho capito probabilmente stai usando radeon?

P.S. c'è molta roba broken con le ultime versioni del kernel, e anche molte librerie a parte, ( libdrm, mesa, altro ) lasciano un po a desiderare...

----------

## uoslagelo

sto utilizzando i driver xf86-video-ati 6.14.0

Ad esser sincero non ho provato con versioni più vecchie del kernel. Proverò

----------

## pierino_89

Se la scheda è recente, potresti provare a usare i drivers ati proprietari.

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Se la scheda è recente, potresti provare a usare i drivers ati proprietari.

 

è una ati 9000, niente driver proprietari  :Smile: 

----------

## uoslagelo

Si niente driver proprietari. Posso scegliere fra quelli open o i vesa, ma con questi ultimi non posso usare la risoluzione 1440x900. Quindi rimangono gli open. Devo provare con i 6.14.1.

Per il fatto che la risoluzione durante il boot ogni tanto è quella sbagliata secondo me è colpa del kernel. Voi che ne dite?

----------

## uoslagelo

Ho provato anche con i 6.14.1, ma non cambia molto. Idee?

----------

## k01

io utilizzerei i gentoo-sources stabili, quindi 2.6.36-r8 mi pare, e poi seguirei pedissequamente questi due link:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Kernel_Mode_Setting

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

----------

## djinnZ

con le seccature che comportano (anche se non dover sacrificare un capro alla dea astarte, pregando in babilonese antico che non si pianti tutto ad ogni switch di console è accattivante, devo ammetterlo, mi manca forse la sigaretta che potevo fumarmi nel frattempo)

----------

## uoslagelo

il problema della risoluzione sbagliata forse (incrocio le dita) l'ho risolto aggiungendo video=1440x900 al kernel, ma il problema della grafica sballata come potete vedere in figura persiste. Proverò a smanettare con xorg.conf. Vi terrò aggiornati

----------

## djinnZ

Se stai usando kms controlla gbene quali blob stai usando ed includili nel kernel  :Wink: 

la patch che ho postato provala, non fa troppo male. (e ti evita di finire lo spazio su disco per causa dei log)

Ah, onestamente l'immagine che hai messo mi sembra solo uno schermo nero (non si vede nulla).

----------

## uoslagelo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah, onestamente l'immagine che hai messo mi sembra solo uno schermo nero (non si vede nulla).

 

Mi sembra strano perché io vedo bene. Ti assicuro che lo schermo non è nero.

Tornando al discorso distorsione: sembra che l'ho risolto settando l'opzione ColorTiling = "false" nel driver radeon. Per ora non ho riscontrato ancora distorsioni varie e anche la risoluzione sembra si sia sistemata.

Se non vi aggiorno più considerate il problema come risolto

----------

## djinnZ

non è che hai impostato un'opzione legacy di cui non ricordo il nome nel bios (relativa alla pallette vga e non ricordo se per per OS2 o DOS) o nel kernel (tile biting o qualcosa del genere)?

Non è che veda con chiarezza assoluta, ma è anche vero che la mia vista non è eccellente.

----------

## uoslagelo

Mi sembra assurda la cosa che vedi lo schermo nero. La foto è stata scattata da una macchina fotografica e non credo che c'entri l'opzione legacy (potrei sbagliarmi, non ci metto la mano sul fuoco). Verifica anche su altre postazioni

----------

